# Which should be my first slingshot. I narrowed it down to two.



## jackate (Oct 17, 2013)

The HTS from Pocket predator or the simple shots Scout. The Scout seems like you can hold it in more ways and is a little less money shipped, plus it comes in different colors and may ship sooner. I don't know which is made better?


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Both look equally well made the choice is yours


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Both are top line stuff. No quality or strength problems there. Scout is going to get to you quicker most likely. Nathan(SimpleShots) usually has stuff in stock ready to go.

You almost know you will own both someday so just pick one knowing you will get the other later. See easy peasy. ;-)


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I would have to go with Mr Bill Hays and The pocket Predator line personally. :thumbsup: Sometimes the best things in life come to those that wait.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## jackate (Oct 17, 2013)

I just canceled my order for the HTS, BIll Hays maybe next time. I gonna go with the Scout.

Thanks all


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

scouts are sweet


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I have one and I love it.


----------



## CCHGN (Oct 16, 2013)

I have a HTS on order, but am making some while I wait........


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Either or, as both are excellent slingshots.

The forks are definitely wider on the HTS than the Scout, if that is any difference to you.

Given wider forks have been proven to be slightly faster for the same relaxed length of rubber.

Although there are also significant other factors which come into that particular equation.

Which as first slingshot: therefore one would be so presumptuous as to presume, a novice shooter.

Which would very likely be so way over your head, that it would make no significant difference to your own shooting at all.

I trust that rather long winded ramble did not boor you to death too much ?.....

Cheers Allan


----------



## CCHGN (Oct 16, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Either or, as both are excellent slingshots.
> 
> The forks are definitely wider on the HTS than the Scout, if that is any difference to you.
> 
> ...


 well, I chose the HTS over the Boyscout because of the thicker handle...I didn't even notice the fork width difference.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

I had the same dilemma as OP. I went with the Scout as it is more versatile and it can let me experiment in more shooting styles. But the HTS will surly be ordered sometime in the future.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Davidka, the versatility issue; is NOT the issue at all Sir.

Actually it is quite the opposite in true fact.

Upon arrival the HTS as it is, is the more versatile; given to actually fit tubes to the scout, you have to cut a narrow slot; exactly as is already done on the HTS.

To enable the slipping on, and off, the looped tubes sets.

As it arrives, all one can do is single tubes.

This comment represents absolutely zero reflection upon Nathan.

Or an absolutely excellent product, which I have myself, and love to shoot often: with ;looped 30/60's, and 40/70's.

Along more usually OTT with triple TBG, stretched to 565%.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Both can do tubes. Only the fast replacement is blocked in the Scout. However the HTS will only fit a gangsta style pinch grip while with the scout you can practice any other style. That is the HTS's con but also one of its biggest cons as lace of versatility eliminates many variables and contributes to greater consistency.


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Buy whichever you like because you like it but remember, When it comes to hunting an awful lot of game gets killed with natural forks ; either with flats or tubes. And they even grow on trees !


----------



## jackate (Oct 17, 2013)

Yea, I will most likely get both eventually, I wish the Scout came with the Flipclip now. Looks like it won't be out until next month. It looks pretty cool.

http://www.simple-shot.com/blogs/news/8943703-flippinout-r-d-a-new-way-to-attach-bands


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

it is up to u because the two are five star products but if i were u i would buy the scout


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

I love my Scout too because of her comfortable grip.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i imagine they are both very good but as i always say there isnt a better slingshot than one you made yourself.


----------



## sandynoobhead (Mar 30, 2014)

Berkshire bred said:


> i imagine they are both very good but as i always say there isnt a better slingshot than one you made yourself.


agreed would make a natural fork over a manufactured ss any day... store bought models may be better quality at times but the satisfaction of shooting a slingshot that you took time and effort to make... can never beat that feeling of accomplishment


----------



## KineticEnergy (May 11, 2014)

I can say the Scout is wonderful. Great design and very durable. I haven't tried the HTS Pocket Predator yet, but that looks good too.


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

I have both. The Scout is more adaptable, but my preference is the HTS. I have large hands with short fingers making the Scout less desirable to me. I'll take my HTS any day!!


----------



## TLab3000 (May 20, 2014)

Oh, this is perfect. I've created an American Made Slingshots Massdrop* poll just yesterday, including the HTS, Scout, and two others.

https://www.massdrop.com/vote/american-made-slingshots-1?s=slingshot

*Qute from the Massdrop HO: "Massdrop takes a group of people that each want to buy the same thing, combines their order, and places that order directly with the manufacturer. As a result, everybody in the group gets the large quantity price while only having to buy one (or two, or ten)."


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

My girlfriend loves her scout. It's all about preference. I started out with the pocket predetor but shoot aplus. as long as you keep everythint square when you shoot you'll be happy.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Scout for me


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

I love my HTS from PP ... a pleasure to shoot


----------

